# Which Sika Sealant?



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Ive bought a new window which I want to install in my van when the weather improves.

The distructions state that I need to use a bead of 'permanently flexible sealant'.

Would you think Sikaflex 571 is the correct stuff?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Twinky

Only if you are quite certain you will never need to remove the window - ever again!! 8O 8O 

I've built three cars in my time and used Sikaflex quite extensively. It does not let go once it has cured. :roll: 

I would be inclined to use a silicone "bathroom" type sealant, since that is what you want it to do . . . seal against moisture ingress, not permanently fix so strongly that it is all but impossible to remove without destroying the window frame. :roll: 

I'm not even sure you need go as far as silicone. A non-setting waterproof mastic would be OK for the next ten years, after which it could be easily removed and replaced with some fresh. The screws will hold the window in place . . . the gunge is just to keep the rain out!

Just my opinion of course, but I'm an old cynic who doesn't necessarily believe that instructions are infallible. It depends who wrote them!!! 8O 8O 

Dave


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Dave

I can see your point regarding the silicon.

The window doesnt need the sealant to provide stability so silicon would work in that it would keep the water out.

Cheers


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

what you need is non setting mastic, which can be bought in a strip or a tube ,have a look Here igot mine from the local caravan shop for a couple of quid, the mastic in the tube is a lot cheeper than the strip but does the same job


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*for...*

Which one for sealing around a Fiamma Bike mount?

Which one for bonding Solar panel Mounts to roof?

(please)

TM


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Used silicone Bath sealant for Fiamma bike carrier mounts.

Can't say about the solar panel mounts. Haven't fitted one. Yet


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

I used sikaflex 512 for sticking my solar panels on. You need a minimum thickness of at least 3mm and clean with sika cleaner first.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Sikaflex 221 is good for sticking solar panel brackets to the roof of motorhomes. Ensure everything is clean, and use sika primer for maximum adhesion, all available here:

http://www.aireandsun.co.uk/index.php?category=Installation Accessories

Colin


----------

